# HR2x and R22 0x02F4/0x02F5/0x2F6 - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-100 • HR20-700
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR22-200 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100
*

0x02F4 is for HR20-100 • HR20-700
0x02F5 is for HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro • HR22-200 • HR23-700 • R22-200
0x02F6 is for HR21-100 • HR22-100 • R22-100
They are functionally identical.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155858

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155860

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver. Please continue to submit all examples of black or gray recordings: http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/BGRecordings and use the diagnostic reporting tool. DIRECTV is still focusing on eradicating them with our help.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Downloaded early this morning. Everything seems fine except for Network Services and trying to start that fails (204).


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HR20-700

I was watching some recordings, that were made with the last HR20xxxce, and I had picture breakup and the audio stuttering/briiip. Now these issues could have been introduced during the recording process and are not a product of playback. I will check with recording that will be made today with the new download.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Within history I can scroll/page down fine. However, if I try to scroll/page up I cannot get back to the top of the history list.

Other menus scroll fine. History only place I have the problem.

Both units, same problem.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> HR20-700
> 
> I was watching some recordings, that were made with the last HR20xxxce, and I had picture breakup and the audio stuttering/briiip. Now these issues could have been introduced during the recording process and are not a product of playback. I will check with recording that will be made today with the new download.


For what it's worth, I'm currently watching a recording from a few days back. So far no a/v breakups.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

My HR20-100 updated this 2:26am today. Seems bricked! Can't change channels? Rebooted 3 times already no help. Its locked on one channel and no way to change. I can get meu/guide/ etc. ok.

Now what?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

bwclark said:


> My HR20-100 updated this 2:26am today. Seems bricked! Can't change channels? Rebooted 3 times already no help. Its locked on one channel and no way to change. I can get meu/guide/ etc. ok.
> 
> Now what?


Unplug the power for a minute. Sometimes this will do the trick.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Unplug the power for a minute. Sometimes this will do the trick.


Negative on that. Pulled the plug again this time for about 3 minutes...same problem. Single local channel it is locked onto. Can't change channels without getting totally locked out.

Tried to check sat signals...totally locks up and have to reboot/pull plug.

A real brick.

If it ain't broke don't fix it! How does one turn off these updates?

UGH 

EDIT:
Got the redownload instructions from Greg Alsobrook, and made it back to 02d7.......All is right with the world once again. Whew!


----------



## tr00per (Sep 16, 2007)

I have picture breakups and the audio stuttering/briiip on HD channels


----------



## bbeeman (Feb 13, 2008)

Same here...really bad tonight on 696-1 (Sharks v. Phx on Comcast BA).

Also...consistent low audio on the HD feed as opposed to the SD feed.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Within history I can scroll/page down fine. However, if I try to scroll/page up I cannot get back to the top of the history list.
> 
> Other menus scroll fine. History only place I have the problem.
> 
> Both units, same problem.


I reported this in one of the CE releases. It's the "Software download" entry that's cause of the problem. That one doesn't get highlighted when selected and it causes some issues.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Really bad and frequent video break-ups on CBS Survivor last night.


----------



## Hunter707 (Jan 11, 2007)

bbeeman said:


> Same here...really bad tonight on 696-1 (Sharks v. Phx on Comcast BA).


I hadn't been having the Brriip problem before this update, but the Sharks game was hard to watch and it wasn't just their lackluster play. The stutter seemed random, but was about every 3-5 minutes. Very annoying.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

When the Dtv screen saver comes on there are flashes of the program that is paused.
This has been happening over many CE's and NR's. Now this might be on purpose to sort of "reset" the screen, especially if one has a plasma tv. I would like some confirmation Dtv if it is on purpose or it's a flaw in the screen saver programing.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Not sure why my post of this update causing my unit to get hung up on the 1 of 2 screen was deleted? 

I was able to get into the service menu last night and confirm it did have the 0x02F4 version loaded. I got into the test menu and ran the "internal test" what that entails I do not know but it seemed to work the HD pretty good with all the noise coming from it. Most activity I've heard from it. Anywho it seemed to get hung after that came back as 'Passed' but then locked up again and never responded to the front panel or proceeded to the 'Temperature Test'

I did the RBR at that point and after what seemed to be a longer than normal boot it did come back to life! I did miss all my Thursday recordings though since I did not get her back to life until around midnight.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HR20-700
New recording under this release had a number audio stuttering/briip and some video stutttering on playack.
Weather was overcast but without rain.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

My wife just called and said the DVR is not working. She said the screen was "all black". She confirmed the TV was set to correct input. She also confirmed the DVR was on. Cycled the power, same problem. The Blu-ray player worked fine for her, I know my TV is OK. I'm at work, cannot troubleshoot until I get home. That's all I got. 

F/W = 0x02F4
HDMI = yes


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

bwclark said:


> Negative on that. Pulled the plug again this time for about 3 minutes...same problem. Single local channel it is locked onto. Can't change channels without getting totally locked out.
> 
> Tried to check sat signals...totally locks up and have to reboot/pull plug.
> 
> ...


Well, my HR20-100 downloaded the new FW again, and again the DVR will not work! Currently downloading the old FW.

Is there a checkoff in the menus to stop downloads? I guess I will unplug the dang thing each night before bed....ugh!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Hmmm, I smell version 2f5 coming shortly. 

My HR20-100 hasn't yet got this upgrade. !!!
And from what I have just read, I hope I don't.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> My wife just called and said the DVR is not working. She said the screen was "all black". She confirmed the TV was set to correct input. She also confirmed the DVR was on. Cycled the power, same problem. The Blu-ray player worked fine for her, I know my TV is OK. I'm at work, cannot troubleshoot until I get home. That's all I got.
> 
> F/W = 0x02F4
> HDMI = yes


Yup, it was tanked. I had to RBR.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm getting a lot of audio stuttering/briiip, and this is on live tv.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I ran a System Test and got a Diagnostic Code: 40-517 saying "Satellite Dish Alignment or Distribution Problem". I think the moral of the story is that one should try rebooting if you get this error. Full details below and some questions below.

First a desription of the relevant parts of my setup. I have 2 HR20-700's connected to the same TV. My Zinwell switch is 6 feet away. Both HR20's are running 0x2f4. One HR20 (I'll call it HDVR2) was getting the 40-517 failure. The other HR20 (I'll call it HDVR3) was not.

I checked the signal meters on both HR20's to see if I could spot a problem. Sure enough, HDVR2 had a problem where several of the 103(C) transponders on tuner 2 would fail and get a signal strength of 0. Sometimes is was just one transponder that got 0. Sometimes it was all of them.

Tuner 1 always worked on 103(C). All of the other satellites always worked. All transponders always worked on the other DVR.

Scratching my head, I realized that the problem had to be between HDVR2 and the Zinwell switch on the line connected to tuner 2. I thought the most likely component to fail might be the BBC. So I swapped the BBCs on HDVR2. I didn't get any more 0 signal strength on either tuner. But system test still failed.

I then swapped out both BBCs replacing them with the BBCs from the other DVR. Again, I didn't get any more 0 signal strength on either tuner. But system test still failed on HDVR2.

I rebooted both DVRs and the failure went away altogether.

So, here's my question. Did I catch some intermittent problem? Should I really replace those BBCs? Any other advice on how to proceed from here?


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it just me or is the slip when you FF at speed 1 now longer than before? I used to FF x1 between pitches in a baseball game, and had finessed exactly when to stop, but now stopping right when the pitcher releases the ball slips much farther back.
I only watched one game since this upgrade, but its annoying me a lot.


----------



## The Keymaster (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, what happened to the remote command speed? This is by far the worst I have ever seen it. Some commands consistently take a full 4 seconds in response time both IR and RF. RBR did not help anything.


----------



## smitmw1 (Sep 26, 2007)

This release gets a big thumbs down from me. Due to a plasma vs. marble incident everything had to be relocated. No network jacks available forced the purchase of wga600n wireless adapters and a new N-router. 

I had everthing set-up and working perfectly. Now nothing but 503 service unavailable errors for all of the OTA recorded content ( 720p and 1080i). Sat HD content starts to play and hangs.

Not really feeling upgraded on this one.


----------



## smitmw1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Seems a STB reboot fixed the haning issue with material recorded from SAT. No joy for all of the OTA content. 

Has this been pushed nationwide yet? Can I force an update and roll back to the previous national release? Did I miss in my searching (of this site) a fix for the 503 errors?


----------



## smitmw1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Is there any way to dodge a national roll-out? I was able to force a download of 02CB which restored all of my Directv2PC functionality. So now I am just waiting for the new update to take out half of my streaming ablity.


----------



## trojanralphie (Feb 6, 2007)

I had the same problem, called DTV and they suggested I disconnect both cables. I did, reconnected them and the problem went away.


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

HR20-100 rebooted it's self last night around 6:00pm for no apparent reason. We were watching a DVR recording at the time.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

After my 4th download of 0x2f4 and failure to be able to change channels, lockup of my HR20-100, I gave and requested a new receiver from DTV.
Prized recordings....gone.


----------



## sean67854 (May 9, 2007)

Is this the correct place to report that the new software removed one of my OTA channels? 
Des Moines, Iowa KCWI

This station is not on the sat yet, and has not made the digital transition yet. Months ago there was an issue where the software thought there were 2 23-1 channels KCWIDT1 and KDMIDT2. KDMIDT2 would actually tune in correctly to the 23-1 OTA signal. The problem with that was that every time my receiver rebooted i had to go through the OTA setup again to get it working.

A few weeks ago i got an update that removed KDMIDT2 and caused KCWIDT1 to function correctly. After that update I no longer had to go through the OTA setup if my receiver rebooted. 

this morning I got the newest software update. I still only have KCWIDT1 but it no longer tunes anything. I rebooted and went through the setup again and I still don't get it.


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

Woke up to the Blue Ring. Everthing seems to work fine. Updated at 03:32am. Got the prompt that Quick Tune was available when I turned on the box.. Although. The shows I recorded last night. When I went to play them. It went to the Delete Yes/No prompt. I had to delete the shows. I could'nt get them to work. The only one that worked was House. Hmmmm.....


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

Not using native mode. Keep everything 720p on HR20-700. Since download this morning changing channels manually or the previous button is much slower. Will try a menu re-boot when I get back home.

Anyone else?

Edit: Menu reset did nothing. Changing channels still slow.


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

I recieved the release early this morn. I noticed that when I press the right arrow key on the remote the screen turns grey for about 10 secs and the pic comes right back. I don't know if that is how the reciever is supposed to behave after this release, but it has never done that before.


----------



## KDelande (Aug 20, 2007)

One of my HR20-700s is taking the update RIGHT NOW at 8:15pm on a weeknight. Good thing it wasn't set to record anything, I would have been pretty POed .

Something going on they needed to push this out during primetime?

KD


----------



## jwatk1ns (Dec 18, 2007)

Came home, hr20-700 was not on and should have been on and recording. Turned on, boots up for a while then I get a message: "Tuner, Satellite in 1 & 2, has been removed". don't know what this means, I disconected power and powered back up to same message also tried reset switch. Called dtv, they say they have never heard of this message before and are replacing receiver...???


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Disconnect the sat inputs and then reconnect.


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

Turned on my HR20-700 this morning to find....the screen saver and an empty buffer....again.

When will this "feature" go away?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Got a "random reboot" today at about 3:30pm. HR20-700 came back up properly and no harm done. Remained connected to eSATA.

This HR20-700 received it's NR late last night just before midnight. The other HR20-700 that received it's NR at the same time did NOT reboot.

Rich


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

I was away on vacation last 2 weeks. Came back to this firmware. 

I noticed that 3 or 4 recordings so far have this issue where playback will not go all the way through. The recording gets about 8-15 minutes through and then goes back to the beginning. If I go back to the exact same spot, the recording goes back to the beginning. I can't ffwd through the spot either. 

I can watch the rest of the recording by skipping ahead past the bad spot and then rewinding to a place right after the bad spot.

Happened on 4 different shows so far.


----------



## jwatk1ns (Dec 18, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Disconnect the sat inputs and then reconnect.


thanks, but same message


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

bwclark said:


> After my 4th download of 0x2f4 and failure to be able to change channels, lockup of my HR20-100, I gave and requested a new receiver from DTV.
> Prized recordings....gone.


Got the "new" receiver today...another HR20-100. It came with an older FW, and after it was setup and working properly with the older FW, it told me it wanted to download the greatest and latest FW. :eek2:

I let it do its thing, and after it was all done, guess what? Yes, same problem as with my old HR20-100 :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:

Called DTV and get a tech out here.

Why they both worked ok on the 2d7 fw but not 2f4??????

Maybe the tech will have an newer edition HR21,22,23...I would like to try that at this point.

:nono2:


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

It's 9:30am in California and I'm recording a program and watching The Today Show from this morning. All of a sudden my HR20-700 starts downloading new software 02f4? What's that all about? Why did DirecTV force a software release during normal TV hours? I've always gotten it around 2am.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Both my HR20-100 & HR20-700 were showing 771 last night when I got home on OTA stations. Both stations that they were on were coming in fine. I made the message go away by doing a signal strength test.


----------



## jduawa (Jul 25, 2007)

I received this update on my HR20-100 and the box has been unstable since. It reboots 3-4 times per hour. Internal Temp is 126*F seems a bit warm.
Thanks


----------



## sean67854 (May 9, 2007)

BTW, when I do a signal strength test on this channel in the OTA setup it comes in at 95.



sean67854 said:


> Is this the correct place to report that the new software removed one of my OTA channels?
> Des Moines, Iowa KCWI
> 
> This station is not on the sat yet, and has not made the digital transition yet. Months ago there was an issue where the software thought there were 2 23-1 channels KCWIDT1 and KDMIDT2. KDMIDT2 would actually tune in correctly to the 23-1 OTA signal. The problem with that was that every time my receiver rebooted i had to go through the OTA setup again to get it working.
> ...


----------



## cajunrc (Dec 2, 2006)

Since the download, when I get home in the afternoon my HR20-100 is not on the channel I left is on but on the channel that it recorded while I was gone. This didn't happen before this download. 
On another issue, for the last several weeks one of our OTA stations has the searching for signal message while viewing live. The picture is good with no pixelation. The first night it did this on both of my recv. it locked them up and could not change ch. or go to menu, both had to be rebooted. I have since discovered that if I record the OTA I can view the programs without any problem and no sign of the signal message.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Slow performance/GUI response, made a bit faster after a reset.


----------



## jduawa (Jul 25, 2007)

is there any way to go back to the previous NR. This rebooting is ridiculous.
THanks


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

report 20090416-2B4E

My HR20-700 gave me a partial recording of the Daily Show tonight (a partial recording of 0 minutes!). Checked history and there was no explanation. Never saw this with the last older software, so I figure it must have something to do with the recent update.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

I got strange message on my HR20-100 when trying to view the preview channel 100 ever since the update of the software this past week which reads something like:
Your TV's HDMI does not support HDCP to view this channel you will need to connect to your TV via Component (YPbPr) connection.
: I have a black screen, doing a quick scan of the channels that I receive it seems that most all other channels work even the movie channels... (did not try the PPV channels)... I understand the need for HDCP but what the... Are the TV set builders required to offer updates to the sets software? I know that I could not use the DirecTV-PC viewing software till I updated my video cards device drivers after the most resent release?? While I almost never view PPV does this mean that I would never be able to view using HDMI? As I am not going to connect via component...


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Got the update last night. One box is OK, but the other HR20-700 gives Searching for Sat Signal on MPEG4 channels and "Channel Not Purchased" on locals that are SD & MPEG2.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Page up/dn no longer works in the OTA add/remove local channels menu. 
Page up/dn now causes the channel field to go blank.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

bwclark said:


> Got the "new" receiver today...another HR20-100. It came with an older FW, and after it was setup and working properly with the older FW, it told me it wanted to download the greatest and latest FW. :eek2:
> 
> I let it do its thing, and after it was all done, guess what? Yes, same problem as with my old HR20-100 :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:
> 
> ...


The tech from Ironwood was here and all HR20's in this area with an outside antenna connected are having this problem.

Disconnecting the outside antenna at the receiver solved the problem. But more specifically if the local Channel 3 is deleted from the menu of outside stations that is what solves the problem even with the antenna connected.

The Channel 3 evidently has frequency issues that the new firmware cannot handle properly and this locks up the receiver.

So, I have my locals minus Channel 3 and the receiver is working properly!

The tech is giving this info. to DTV.


----------



## trojanralphie (Feb 6, 2007)

The release I received on both my HR20/700's is listed as 0x214. I got it on 4/9 and the features seem the same as 0x2F4. Got a cabling/dish pointing message on one of the DVR's, called DTV and they had me disconnect and reconnect the cables from both dish tuners. That corrected the problem. Any info on the difference in software id's?


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

bwclark said:


> Disconnecting the outside antenna at the receiver solved the problem. But more specifically if the local Channel 3 is deleted from the menu of outside stations that is what solves the problem even with the antenna connected.


What is the RF channel your channel 3 is using there? Or the call letters?


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

CliffV said:


> I ran a System Test and got a Diagnostic Code: 40-517 saying "Satellite Dish Alignment or Distribution Problem". I think the moral of the story is that one should try rebooting if you get this error. Full details below and some questions below.
> 
> First a desription of the relevant parts of my setup. I have 2 HR20-700's connected to the same TV. My Zinwell switch is 6 feet away. Both HR20's are running 0x2f4. One HR20 (I'll call it HDVR2) was getting the 40-517 failure. The other HR20 (I'll call it HDVR3) was not.
> 
> ...


I'm still having the problem. Sometimes the error code is 40-517 and sometime it is 43-72-644. Does anyone know what the different error codes mean?

I've tried the following things:


I've swapped in different BBCs.
I've switched ports on the WB68.
I've built new cables between HDVR2 and the WB68.
I've repeated Guided Setup and it fails on 103 'even' consistently and sometimes fails on 103 odd, 110 even, and 119 even.

The problem stays with the one DVR and the other DVR never fails. So the problem must be in the DVR itself. Right?

One note. After each change to my configuration, I rebooted all DVRs. After rebooting HDVR2, the problem would go away for 6 to 12 hours before appearing again.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

It's still an issue, that has never been addressed:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127298&highlight=wichita+scramble+bug

Nothing like being forced to Reset the OTA, starting from scratch, after every single software update/power failure/reboot/reset/etc.


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

Have had this on 0x2f4 on my HR20/100 since Tuesday of this week.

Recordings are pixelated, and Media Share is also pixelated....


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> It's still an issue, that has never been addressed:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127298&highlight=wichita+scramble+bug
> 
> Nothing like being forced to Reset the OTA, starting from scratch, after every single software update/power failure/reboot/reset/etc.


Hr20-100 report # 20090418-10cf

Same thing happens to me in Minneapolis. Receiver drops 9.1 kmsp and adds 9.1 kawe out of riverfalls(?) WI. The last couple updates I didn't edit out kawe and it would hold. I would just have to page past all the channels I don't really get. That changed with this update again. It took 45 min to reset my OTA since it never found my local market the first time and I had to RBR and try again.

Why do we have to down load the program info twice? Once after reset of OTA before my zip is entered and again after. Nothing like wasting 20 minutes doing things twice.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

CliffV said:


> I'm still having the problem. Sometimes the error code is 40-517 and sometime it is 43-72-644. Does anyone know what the different error codes mean?
> 
> I've tried the following things:
> 
> ...


This is the exact problem I'm having. Only difference is a reboot will not fix the bad DVR at all - not even temporarily.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

arxaw said:


> What is the RF channel your channel 3 is using there? Or the call letters?


KIEM-DT Channel 3.1
Whatever FW change was made it affected how the OTA frequencies are being dealt with as there are no more issues without this channel in the lineup.

The old FW had no issues with it.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> It's still an issue, that has never been addressed:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127298&highlight=wichita+scramble+bug
> 
> Nothing like being forced to Reset the OTA, starting from scratch, after every single software update/power failure/reboot/reset/etc.


I can confirm this issue in the Wichita/Hutchinson market area and have posted and emailed the stations and DirecTV many times..

--David


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

HR20-700 --- Report 20090420-1D65 sent while playing the recording. 

Fox OTA channel 43-2 recorded 24 without audio. Like I've read others complaining about, the audio was there live, but nothing when played from the list. Also I couldn't get the audio back once I played from the list, from the buffer. Makes no sense. 

This is the 2nd time in 3 weeks a OTA channel has done this, so after owning these receivers about 3 years, what kind of bug is this? It was with the last NR it happen for the first time. 

I know one type it is for me, after about 13 years with Directv I'll cancel if it continues, regardless if Directv cares or not.


----------



## DonMcKee (Apr 21, 2009)

Since the 0x2f4 update on my HR20-700, I've had an intermittent problem with the OTA channels (cleared with RBR). Any OTA channel tuned in the guide displays one of our channel 9 sub-channels (KQED, UHF 30) or else "searching for signal" (sfs). To help better explain, look at this table:



*What I select*
|
*What I get*
|
*Notes*

2-1 | 9-3 | KTVUDT1
2-2 | sfs | KTVUDT2
4-1 | 9-3 |
4-2 | sfs |
5-1 | 9-1 |
7-1 | 9-3 | KGODT1
7-2 | sfs | KGODT2
7-3 | sfs | KGODT3
*9-1*
|
*9-1*
| KQEDDT1. KQED Channel 9 is UHF channel 30
*9-2*
|
*9-2*
| KQEDDT2
*9-3*
|
*9-3*
| KQEDDT3
11-1 | 9-3 |
11-2 | sfs |
11-3 | sfs |
44-1 | 9-1 |
54-1 | 9-1 | KTEH Ch 54 is UHF ch 50. KTEH and KQED are owned by the same company. 
54-2 | 9-2 |
54-3 | 9-3 |
54-4 | sfs |
54-5 | sfs |

(there are other OTA channels available, but these are the only ones I looked at).

Some curious things I see:


if a channel has more than one sub-channel (e.g. 2-1 and 2-2), the -1 channel displays 9-3, and the others "searching for signal" (except ch 54)
if a channel only has one sub-channel (e.g. 5-1) then it displays ch 9-1.
ch 54, which has 5 sub-channels, is the only channel besides ch 9 to have more than one active subchannel

When the problem appeared today, I talked to a level 2 tech. He had me reset my OTA channels. After the guide data was downloaded, the OTA channels listed in the guide were all screwed up:


the -1 sub-channels were missing (e.g. 2-1, 7-1)
_except_ if the channel only had one sub-channel, it was still listed (e.g. 5-1)
there was a channel 9 sub-channel listed for _every_ OTA channel, e.g.

9-1 KTVUDT
9-2 KTVUDT2
 ...
9-1 KGODT
9-2 KGODT2
9-3 KGODT3
9-1 KQEDDT
9-2 KQEDDT2
9-3 KQEDDT3
 ...

selecting the listed sub-channels (e.g. 2-2 or 7-2) still resulted in "searching for signal"
selecting one of the listed ch 9 sub-channels (e.g. "9-1 KGODT") still showed one of the channel 9 sub-channels

After I did a reset from the system menu, the guide data returned to normal and the OTA channels are back where they're supposed to be (until the next time, I'm sure  )

-Don McKee

p.s. however, since the 0x2f4 update I haven't lost my tuner 1 signals -- a problem I've been fighting with for months. Not sure I just haven't waited long enough between resets, or the right conditions haven't presented themselves yet. Whatever -- knock on wood.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Just posting here for the record. As with the last few national software releases, when my HR20-700s lose signal due to rain one of the tuners frequently does not recover until the box is rebooted. Until then, the affected tuner continues to show a 771 error and any recordings made on that tuner are blank.

Effectively, this means that I have to check - and almost always have to reset - the HR20-700s any time there has been rain hard enough to cause even brief signal loss.

Until the box is reset, one of the tuners shows zero signal strenght on all sats and transponders while the other tuner works normally.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

HR21-700, 0x2f5 (eSATA) received today 2:30 AM or so.

All recordings gone. About half full of HD movies.  Double-plus unhappy.

My HR20-700 (internal drive) updated no problem to 0x2f4 a couple weeks ago, no problem. So, I don't view the two versions as "the same."​
----

sheepish edit: quite coincidentally, the power cable came loose from the eSATA (cats). Was seeing the empty internal drive. Restarting now.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

All better.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I mistook the Discussion thread for the Issues thread, so one more time, this time in the proper thread!

On my HR20-100 with 0x2F4 I'm having problems with some Auto Record Series Links. On my HR20-700 they worked fine (under a CE software release), but on the NR on the HR20-100 they have problems.

*Settings:* All ARSL are set to record FIRST RUN, KUID.

*Problem 1: THE TUDORS TTITLE CCHAN 537 540 (& High-Def)*
Pressing SELECT on this item in the Prioritizer returns a list of showings from today through Saturday 5/2. The next new showing is Sunday 4/26 at 9 PM and should have been scheduled as there are no conflicts at that time. Howver, no showings are marked to be recorded. I created this ARSL Saturday 4/18 and up until mid-day Sunday 4/19, the 4/19 Sunday 9 PM showing was not scheduled to record. It only became scheduled sometime mid-day Sunday, so it's not scheduling "in advance", but waiting until very close to the next new showing.

*Problem 2: LADIES DETECTIVE AGENCY TTITLE CCHAN 501 508 (& High-Def)*
Pressing SELECT on this item in the Prioritizer returns several dozen matches from WEd 4/22 through Saturday 5/2. The next new showing is Sunday 4/26 at 8 PM, but no showings are scheduled to be recorded. As with the above ARSL, this ARSL was created Saturday 4/18 and the Sunday 4/19 showing was not scheduled until mid-day Sunday 4/19.

*Problem 3: PARTY DOWN CCHAN 518 522 TTITLE (& High-Def)*
Pressing SELECT on this item in the Prioritizer returns several dozen matches from today through Sunday 5/3. The next new showing is Friday 4/24 at 10:30 PM, but the next showing schedule to record is Saturday 4/25 at 2:17 AM. There are no conflicts that prevent the Friday 10:30 PM showing from being recorded.

On the HR20-700, the DVR properly scheduled the first new showings up to 2 weeks in advance of the next new showing, but the HR20-100 is either only scheduling the recording the same day or is scheduling a later recording than it should be.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Report 20090421-359A

My HR20-700 had another "partial recording" tonight of 0 minutes (Rachel Maddow Show on MSNBC). This is the second in a few days and I've never had this kind of issue before the new software was downloaded. Curiously, it happened at the same time as the first partial recording I had (The Daily Show), though that may be a simple coincidence. And, by the way, there was no conflicts here. I checked history and the partial recording was made on a free tuner.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

HR21-700
Getting multiple recordings of same episodes from series links. All are set for first run only.

Seems to be part of the "No Information Available" guide bug. Not only is there no description of the episode, now there's no "First aired" date either.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Report 20090422-1FE0
Living Room HR20-700

Once again DVR refused to tune OTA channels.
Required RBR.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

HR20-700

Search auto-records have been hit or miss the past 2-3 days. The shows also are not showing up in the to-do list until ~6-8 hours before they record even though they show up in the search.


----------



## paleGreen1 (Oct 23, 2008)

I received 02f4 on my HR20-700 on 4/14. Tonight I tried to use DirecTV2PC for the first time since then and it doesn't work. It finds my DVR and shows my list of recordings, although it takes longer to pull up. Then, when I try to play a show, it acts like normal, except it doesn't play -- just a black screen. The menu and progress bar act normal, but there's no video/audio. I get no error message. And nothing is happening on my NIC (no activity).

smitmw1 mentioned earlier that he forced a download of 02CB, which restored his DirecTV2PC. How does one do this?

Also, what are these "report 200904xx-xxxx" on some posts? Is there somewhere to submit error reports? (I apologize if that's a dumb question. I did read the start of this thread and didn't see any mention of how to submit reports.)

Thanks.


----------



## hobbes (Oct 12, 2006)

*20090422-3F0C
HR20-700*

*Issue: *When in native mode, SD DOD playback defaults to the last resolution format displayed by box.

*Background:* Downloaded and played Backyardigans: Le Master of Disguise. On first playback, screen was pillar boxed in 480i as expected. However, after exiting out to live TV, going to a 720p, 16x9 channel (ESPN 206), and then re-entering the DOD recording, it continued playback in stretched screen 720p, with no ability to Format button back to 480i+pillar box.

Exiting and tuning to a 480i channel, then playing back the recording, returns to 480i+pillar box.

Tested another DOD download picked at random (Family Guy 215) with the same results.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR23-70/AM21

H21-100 and H21-200 both nolonger see this STB in the MRV server list, still sees the three other servers.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone have an issue with screen flicker, when selecting from the list and playing for example. It seems as if the format or resolution is changing, but it shouldn't be, unless the LIST is now some very different format than a playback recording, but it looks as if the resolution is changing too often.

I am using component, and on 720 stretch, full screen, HD mostly playback now.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

dettxw said:


> Report 20090422-1FE0
> Living Room HR20-700
> 
> Once again DVR refused to tune OTA channels.
> Required RBR.


Today's report is 20090423-1A3F


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

Hr20-700

Report 20090423-767

Still getting that 771 error on channel 21-1. Random but there most of the time. There is no signal problem, but these dvr's have some weird problems.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100*, 0x02F4
*Report:* 20090424-21E1 (#1), 20090424-184E (#2)
*Issue:*
 STB Services Port: N/A, 202
 Status: -
 Audio Services Port: -
--
2-HR20-100s: Ethernet, OTA, VOD, MRV, Caller ID off, scroll off. HDTV: Native, original format. Made in Mexico
HR20 #1: 2 SAT in, viewed HDMI or HD component. 1TB. Show SD dups. IR remote. Playlist Sort: Keep Last Sort, Expiration (First). 04/16/07
Anthem AVM 20-HD, Gennum VXP video processor
HR20 #2: 1 SAT in, HD component, parental controls. Hide SD dups. RF remote. Playlist Sort: List by Date (New) - Default. 10/04/07
UPnP MediaServer V 1.0 on network works OK with PS3 & Pioneer TV, useless with HR20s...


----------



## anger grows (Dec 18, 2007)

hobbes said:


> *20090422-3F0C
> HR20-700*
> 
> *Issue: *When in native mode, SD DOD playback defaults to the last resolution format displayed by box.


I'm having this same problem with an HR20-100.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Suddenly since last night, pushing PLAY on my remote doesn't bring up the status bar. If I choose FF or REW, it does pop up. Hitting FF and then hitting PLAY, makes the bar disappear. Weird.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

ToddinVA said:


> Suddenly since last night, pushing PLAY on my remote doesn't bring up the status bar. If I choose FF or REW, it does pop up. Hitting FF and then hitting PLAY, makes the bar disappear. Weird.


Yes. Exact same here. Seems to depend on the channel. Hitting EXIT also helps. The PLAY press also doesn't cause the receiver light to blink.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm not sure if I'm having a software problem or not but I thought I'd ask. (I've done a thread elsewhere asking for help on a specific problem.) But I noticed the problem around the time I got the software update on 4/14.

About a week ago, about 10 RSN "-1" stations were greyed out on my guide, particularly a RSN in my market. The guide won't add these stations as "stations I get" and, while I can tune to a game on the -1 channel, if I press Record, I get "not authorized to record this channel." This problem just popped up and I've recorded MLB games without incident until the station became greyed out.

Could this be a software matter?


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

So far, video jerkiness in HD recorded and live. No problems on SD, nor audio. Just noticed this today after software being installed last night.

Waiting on a reset to see what happens... This is an HR20-100


----------



## bullshark (Nov 22, 2007)

...is it even a word?

I just pushed an update from 2cb to 2f5 on my 21/700. What a treat!

It didn't help. The stupid thing still freezes every ten minutes or so during playback only guess what? If you press "menu" you can get out tf the frozen show. I did that.

Now every recording in my playlist instantly offers "Delete now" and won't play even one frame. I can't believe I was dumb enough to think updating software would help.

While in this state, the guide and playlist screens fail to completely render. The grid (only) and the PIP appear on a grey background where titles are drawn in botched, unreadable letters. Great stuff. Love the way you guys catch those exceptions.

Try{...} catch(){}...ever hear of that? Of course you have. That's exactly how your code looks too. Empty. No action taken. 

Changing channels yields a gray screen that stays up maybe 5 seconds. The really cute part is you can hear the fan spin up like its trying real hard! "I think I can, I think I can". Sure enough the picture eventually appears.

I pulled the plug and did another reboot. The recordings seem to be playable for the moment. Gosh, linux is *so*cool. Glad its so "rock-solid".


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

hr20-100 report# 20090428-2abe

Recorded House OTA last night, when I tried to play it was blank, just a black sceen and I couldn't FF or skip at all, time just stayed at zero. There was no "keep or delete", just black with a red time line bar at the bottom. Did an RBR and the recording was gone. This is the 3rd or 4th blank recording I've had with this update.


----------



## bullshark (Nov 22, 2007)

This software is terrifying.

I Freezes during playback of recorded content
A. Unfreezes without dropping a frame 5-500 seconds later
B. Unresponsive to panel keys while frozen
C. Unresponsive to remote keys while frozen
1) Power light does not flash (does not confirm remote keypresses)
D) Keypresses (either source) are stacked nonetheless and executed after unfreezing.

Problem (I) occurred with such annoying regularity on 0x2cb that last night I forced an update. The receiver selected 0x2f5. The freezing problem is now worse and in addition the problems below.

II Channel change hysteresis is doubled(at least), sometimes locking up
A. Ignoring lockups, average time to capture is 4.8 seconds

III Video stutter while dual recording if playing back recording in progress


IV Power up/down failure
A. failed to power off by remote last night. I powered off manually.
B. Powered on by remote this morning. 
1. My wife found the channel change so scary she powered off
a) the remote worked in both cases
C. Would not power up 30 minutes later, by remote or panel keypress.
1) Fans come on, disk spins up, power LED lights momentarily, then nothing.
2) RBR no help, same effect.
3) cold boot no help (or not)
a) tried RBR several times then walked away
b) about 5 minutes later it lit up, but did not exibit the usual "Hello" screen.

V (Update to III): All video playback whether realtime or recorded, is jerky/stop-motion; 
bordering on unwatchable. If I was vulnerable to it I'm pretty sure it could start a seizure.

VI DTV CS has asked me to reformat. Oh boy. If that's what I have to do to escalate, that's what I do.

VII Please Please please tell me if there is any way to revert. PM me with the time if you know it.

My understanding is that if I plug in an external USB drive, the system will format it and transfer all my stuff over there and no longer store programming material on the internal drive. Is that right?

If that is the case, then can you switch back to the internal drive? Long term I don't want another piece of gear back there. I assume you "just" cold boot with or without the external drive and the machine will do the rest? Is that right? 

HR21-700/HDMI/Slimline-5/1080i(p)/not native/Optical audio out to HT receiver/Network attached/


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

I haven't seen this before - my HR21 rebooted last night (got a new release, not sure which yet) and worked OK until about 15 minutes ago, when it stopped responding to the remote and the LED in the "power" button started flashing at a fast but regular interval. It was almost like it was receiving an IR "flood", but there was no source. All remotes accounted for. Two other HR2x devices in the same stack not having the problem. Covering up the IR window didn't change anything. No response from the front panel buttons. 

RBR in progress now. 

ETA: Box is OK after RBR (for now)

Brad


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been recording network stuff from OTA the last two days because of numerous thunderstorms in the area. Both days, I've had the picture freeze while watching recordings (either completed or in progress) during the OTA record. The first time, I ended up having to reboot, and recordings that weren't watchable before reboot were fine after. I was always able to exit from the recording and continue watching live, but couldn't trick play either on live TV or on the recordings. Very bizarre behavior which I've never experienced before this latest release.


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

"It didn't help. The stupid thing still freezes every ten minutes or so during playback only guess what? If you press "menu" you can get out tf the frozen show. I did that.

Now every recording in my playlist instantly offers "Delete now" and won't play even one frame. I can't believe I was dumb enough to think updating software would help."

I am getting the same problems - happened 10 or so nights ago and I was somehow able to get CS on the phone - they had me swap the inputs...

Now I am failing again - recorded shows lock up just like above...


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

I am having video stuttering, intermittant freezing, and non responsive remote on live and playback since this new update. I could not RBR from remote and had to force RBR. Since RBR, it has been better.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

Once again the dreaded KOD strikes it's ugly head. HR20-700

4/28/09 CBS2 Chicago the Mentalist at 8:00 and Without a Trace at 9:00 both shows come up with the immediate Keep or Delete when you try to play. These shows had recorded fine before this last upgrade. Fringe was also being recorded on FOX32 at 8:00 and it was fine. I don't believe anything else was recording at 9:00. We were watching previously recorded Little People Big world recordings that we weren't able to watch due to a problem we were having recording this show that I reported in the past.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

2 HR21-100's Report#20090501-3c08

Turner 2 771 error.

After rain storm turner 2 won't recover reboot fixed the problem.


----------



## bamarolltide13 (Apr 24, 2009)

1st post, longtime reader.

My 21-700 wont come out of stand by with the remote. Both yesterday and today I had to press reset three times(in the AM after being in stand by all night) before the system came on. The remote works as normal after the reboot, but I am worried that I will lose info after one of these resets. 

This same thing happened to me last year after one version upgrade, and then a few days later D* released a new version and my problem went away. 

If anyone has any thoughts on the subject, they would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,
Steve

Stats
1 - HR 21/700
version 0x2f5 
HDMI/ 1080p


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

One of my HR22's had new release and seemed to be quicker. The other HR22 was on the last release so I forced a firmware update. It updated fine, but cleared out my "To Do List". Had to completely rebuild it. Everything else is fine and it is now faster as well.


----------



## twostop (May 2, 2009)

rajeshh said:


> Is it just me or is the slip when you FF at speed 1 now longer than before? I used to FF x1 between pitches in a baseball game, and had finessed exactly when to stop, but now stopping right when the pitcher releases the ball slips much farther back.
> I only watched one game since this upgrade, but its annoying me a lot.


Yes. I noticed the EXACT same thing. Is there a secret setting/adjustment for this?


----------



## gotz88 (May 3, 2009)

I just recently downloaded the new firmware and now my hr21 and hr22 will reboot itself when i am watching a pre recorded show every 30mins. This happens when my receivers are not hooked up to a satellite signal. Before, i can take this receiver to my other room and watch pre recorded shows without a signal fine, until this recent upgrade. Now, when im watching a pre recorded show, the HDDVR will restart itself every 30mins when not hookup to a signal. Does this happen to anyone else???? How do you revert back to the older version of software??? argghhhhh


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

HR22-100--0x2f6 down loaded last week-- ALL XM Channels will now do BRRRRRRRRR-- every couple of minutes--Distortion.

This is an improvement-- I can't wait to see what happens when MRV -is a national release :hurah:


----------



## gsanders1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Received the update to my HR20-700 yesterday, and today I noticed that my Sony KDS-60A2000 TV fails the 1080P test. Sometimes the 1080P message displays for a second or so, then disappears, and is replaced with a message saying "Unsupported Signal". Other times, I just get a black screen followed by the "Unsupported Signal" message.

I don't know that it started specifically with this update, because I haven't checked it lately, but as recently as a few months ago It passed the test without a problem. 

I have a Vizio VO22L TV that passes the test just fine.

The Sony and the Vizio both work fine with our Sony PS3 playing a Blu-Ray movie at 1080P.

I normally use a MonoPrice Switcher/Splitter to switch between the HR20 and the PS3 - when I run the HR20 1080P test, the Sony fails and the Vizio passes. 

I thought perhaps the Monoprice switcher was the problem, so I connected the HR20 directly to the Sony TV. The problem remains.

Gary Sanders


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

The HR21-200 running 02f5 software now will occasionally jump to the end of a recording when hitting the slip.
On one recording it jumped back the the beginning while hitting the slip button.

This is very dissapointing because the HR21-200 never did this when it was so happening so bad a few releases back.

J C


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

jcwest said:


> The HR21-200 running 02f5 software now will occasionally jump to the end of a recording when hitting the slip.
> On one recording it jumped back the the beginning while hitting the slip button.
> 
> This is very dissapointing because the HR21-200 never did this when it was so happening so bad a few releases back.
> ...


This has happened to me during the previous software release but not yet during this release.


----------



## DaveC56 (Aug 17, 2006)

Received 0x2f6 on both HR21-100s on Thursday morning. I am very unhappy with the latest firmware. When playing back an HD recording, the HD DVR has terrible audio skips and video pixelization on my HD locals over DirecTV. I also have HD OTA and this does phenomena does not occur when recording a TV episode over OTA. On the previous firmware, I was not experiencing these performance issues. At times, I am still experiencing sluggish remote response. 

I have rebooted the HR21-100s several times (sometimes a cold boot and sometimes an RBR), no difference with the recording. Its very disappointing that further Q/C is performed on the firmware before national release.

As for my other two HD DVRs (both HR20-700), they are working with out any major issues.

DirecTV: Please fix these issues as soon as possible.

Thanks,
Dave

-----------------------
AT-9 Dish w/Zinwell WB616
HR20-700
HR20-700
HR21-100 w/AM21
HR21-100
DirecTivo Phillips DSR-7000


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

gsanders1 said:


> Received the update to my HR20-700 yesterday, and today I noticed that my Sony KDS-60A2000 TV fails the 1080P test. Sometimes the 1080P message displays for a second or so, then disappears, and is replaced with a message saying "Unsupported Signal". Other times, I just get a black screen followed by the "Unsupported Signal" message.
> 
> I don't know that it started specifically with this update, because I haven't checked it lately, but as recently as a few months ago It passed the test without a problem.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised your KDS A-series passed the test earlier. I have that series and everything I've read says that it doesn't support Directv's 24fps, only 60fps.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Seems slower on both my DVR's. Haven't had a blank recording, yet, which is great news. Audio brrrp seems to be worse.

If it records reliably again it is definitely worth it.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Apr 16, 2009)

My HR21-200 (02f5 as of 4/28) appears to be semi-bricked. I have the "can't change channels" problem-- once I try to change, it shows a grey screen, sometimes locking up the receiver and requiring an RBR. I was able to run a system test today and it said everything is fine, but that's not the case. 

Any help in forcing a redownload or reverting to a prior version would be appreciated.

Edit: stumbled across the 02468 code and after several tried, it appears to have "taken".


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

Mikey P said:


> Hr20-100 report # 20090418-10cf
> 
> Same thing happens to me in Minneapolis. Receiver drops 9.1 kmsp and adds 9.1 kawe out of riverfalls(?) WI. The last couple updates I didn't edit out kawe and it would hold. I would just have to page past all the channels I don't really get. That changed with this update again. It took 45 min to reset my OTA since it never found my local market the first time and I had to RBR and try again.
> 
> Why do we have to down load the program info twice? Once after reset of OTA before my zip is entered and again after. Nothing like wasting 20 minutes doing things twice.


I've had about 6 issues/power outages requiring a restart since this update and resetting OTA every time is getting VERY old!


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

Mikey stated my issues exactly, plus my remote is far less responsive now that it was with the previous versions IR or RF and does the "skip to the end" routine quite often. 

On the OTA issue, is it possible to set the program NOT to download the guide info immediately after you reset your settings? There should be nothing to refer to until after you've entered your ZIP and defined your viewing area. The first pass is simply a waste of bandwidth and time. 

Since it's using a hard drive inside, why not just save the previous settings and use them on startup? Maybe give the option to update, but default to the previous settings?


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

First post in a long time (everything has been working well until this software update).

HR20-100 repeatedly freezes during playback. I have tried a reboot and it seems to 'fix' it for a while. When frozen pressing play or fast forward has no effect - it will freeze from a few seconds to a few minutes. Strangely pressing pause and then pause again sometimes restarts playback. It did this multiple times on Lost tonight.

Frankly all I need this thing to do is reliably record and playback shows.

Updates that add features but break basic functionality add no value. I'd rather they slow down adding new features and focus on reliability.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

bsnelson said:


> I haven't seen this before - my HR21 rebooted last night (got a new release, not sure which yet) and worked OK until about 15 minutes ago, when it stopped responding to the remote and the LED in the "power" button started flashing at a fast but regular interval. It was almost like it was receiving an IR "flood", but there was no source. All remotes accounted for. Two other HR2x devices in the same stack not having the problem. Covering up the IR window didn't change anything. No response from the front panel buttons.
> 
> RBR in progress now.
> 
> ...


I had this happen again yesterday. It's almost like the IR receiver is getting "stuck" somehow. Is anyone else seeing this?

Brad


----------



## ex mailman (May 19, 2006)

Same problem with h21-100 freezing with playback. I Called Directv and the csr said it was a known issue and was caused by the last download. This was my second call to Directv. The first csr told me to reformat my hard drive. Its hard to get the same answer anytime I call.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TiMo Tim said:


> My HR21-200 (02f5 as of 4/28) appears to be semi-bricked. I have the "can't change channels" problem-- once I try to change, it shows a grey screen, sometimes locking up the receiver and requiring an RBR. I was able to run a system test today and it said everything is fine, but that's not the case.
> 
> Any help in forcing a redownload or reverting to a prior version would be appreciated.
> 
> Edit: stumbled across the 02468 code and after several tried, it appears to have "taken".


You can't "revert" to an older NR. Forcing the software download can't hurt and sometimes helps. I'd stay away from that red button, just forget it exists. Pull the plug, wait a couple minutes, an hour would be good, and plug it in. That might be all that you need.

For those of you who don't know how to force a download, when the HR begins to reboot, point your remote at it and punch in 0-2-4-6-8 and you should see the HR begin downloading the latest software.

I haven't seen many posts about the 200s having problems. I did have one that overheated, but the second one I got has been rock solid.

Rich


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Receiver hr20-700
After coming back from standby and going to the guide, noticed the guide background was black and while it was possible to navigate, it was not possible to switch channel using the guide. 
The playlist background was black too, navigation was possible but not playing a recording.
Going back to live tv and changing channel (it was on ESPNHD) solved the problem.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Please post your issues only. Discussion of these releases can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155860


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's a new one...

HR21-100

I hit list today and this is what popped up.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

calidelphia said:


> Here's a new one...
> 
> HR21-100
> 
> ...


I don't see an issue. Are you talking about the shows being in groupings? It has been that way for a LONG time, but maybe you just haven't had your DVR set up that way in the past. You have the option to have all episodes of a show grouped together in a "file" or singled out by date recorded. I don't remember where the option is to change it.

I prefer the groupings.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

calidelphia said:


> Here's a new one...
> 
> HR21-100
> 
> ...





studdad said:


> I don't see an issue. Are you talking about the shows being in groupings? It has been that way for a LONG time, but maybe you just haven't had your DVR set up that way in the past. You have the option to have all episodes of a show grouped together in a "file" or singled out by date recorded. I don't remember where the option is to change it.
> 
> I prefer the groupings.


He is talking about the black or dark themed look. That has happened to me a couple of times as well.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> He is talking about the black or dark themed look. That has happened to me a couple of times as well.


Exactly. There shouldn't be a black background behind the list. Also look at the text Lie To Me at the top(pixellated and garbled).


----------



## edamon (May 9, 2009)

ex mailman said:


> Same problem with h21-100 freezing with playback. I Called Directv and the csr said it was a known issue and was caused by the last download. This was my second call to Directv. The first csr told me to reformat my hard drive. Its hard to get the same answer anytime I call.


First the problems I'm now having (HR21-700 - software rev. 0x2F5 ) that did not exist prior to this software upgrade: 
1) Go to play back a show and it just displays "delete program? yes/no?"
2) On recordings that do play back, they will randomly freeze. Let it sit for a bit and 70% of the time they will resume. Other 30% you have to power off or red button reset. 
3) This is happening now just to my new recordings, but older recordings that were problem free.

As far as talking to DirecTV:

Same experience here as you mentioned. Called in 2 days ago - they said it was a known issue, asked me what programs and what channels were of issue.

Called back yesterday to check and see if there was any new information and the lady said she had no idea about any known issues and said "format the DVR" - and was almost rude about it. "Either format or too bad". In the 5 years I've had DirecTV, the support experiences this week are polar extremes to the generally good support in the past.

So I told that lady to get lost and to bump me to her supervisor. She gets back on the line and says "He said you have to reformat and he has 30 years of technical experience and thats the answer". So I said "I didn't ask for his opinion, I asked to talk to him. Get him on the phone and I'll gladly put his 30 years of experience to the test". He gets on and says "sorry, it's a known issue with this software release, we don't have an ETA for a fix, but don't format... " and asked for a channel/program list.

Also got him to give me the code to do a forced re-download (thinking perhaps the first download was corrupted). Didn't help. Asked if they could force a prior version -- like the last one that was working fine, but no go.

I've always been a big supporter of DTV since 2004. Recommended to anyone that asks, got my parents, sister, all using them. However, this support behavior and attitude over the last few days hasn't left me all that happy. Especially when their tier 1 tech is so flip about "formatting the drive" as a solution, when it won't solve anything, except free up space. When TimeWarner starts looking like a viable option to switch to, you're doing something wrong.

-damon


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I have learned over the past couple of years that if I have a problem, the last thing you should do is call D* CSR's. You will find more knowledge and helpful answers on this board than anywhere else.


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

Just an observation, because I fixed it after 3 ****ing DAYS of troubleshooting, but after the update, my network started getting screwy. I would reboot the router and cable modem, but would lose internet and then network after about 5-10 minutes. I replaced the router, replaced the switches, replaced cables, continuity tested the in-wall cables, but still had the problem unless I connected only my desktop and modem directly to the router (leaving all of my other wired equipment un-attached). As a last step (and more to give my 6 year a lesson in how to troubleshoot), I got the simple set up working, then one by one added in additional equipment to the switch. Everything worked UNTIL I started adding in my HRXs. Each one of 5 individually would cause the network to go down. So I went to the advanced network set up of each, and found that they each had (and continued to have when I reset to default settings) the same wacky IP address and wacky subnet. The IP address and subnet were unrelated to those it should have or would have got from the DHCP side of my router, and also didn't have anything to do with my ISP (assuming that magically the HRs were attempting to get DHCP info from the ISP side). Each had been properly set up previously and all had worked without issue until they all went down together--post update. There are no other DHCP servers on the network. So I re-did set up on each one and now each is working correctly. I. Was. Not. Pleased. :nono:

Thanks...I feel better now.


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

HR21-100 running 0x2f6 NR. Since that FW download the audio "brripp" has become worse, happening even on the XMS channels. The remote response has gone from "super-slow" to "glacial" sometimes requiring 5 - 8 seconds to respond. And of course, you've pressed it again thinking you didn't really press the button . . . 
Another minor problem - when starting a recording, it blacks out what ever is being watched for a few seconds. Sometimes this happens when stopping recording, as well. Also get pixelation off the satellite locals on a bright clear day . . . no reason for that!
IMHO, this FW is a step in REVERSE. . .:nono:


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

HR21-100 got a lot better for about 2 weeks on this NR...

Now is slower than ever with the following functions:

- IR response
- Guide and List Navigation
- Channel Changes


----------



## edamon (May 9, 2009)

update: 

Recordings now don't even attempt to play back, they just go straight to the delete this recording "yes/no" dialog box when attempted to be played. Even older recordings that didn't have any issues are doing this now, including a "new" recording off a non-broadcast channel (spike tv/deadliest warrior) that played just fine last night.

Just did a red button reset and it's all working fine now. Even the studdering effect is gone (but I'm sure will creep back, as it has after a few days between red button resets). 

I find it funny, they are telling people to reformat. How about a bug fix instead?

-d


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

With the latest update, I can no longer playback any of my recordings without jerky behavior - it's practically unwatchable. Rebooting several times didnt help. I also have very slow remote response, even by the extremely low standards of directv remote response. It's 5 to 10 seconds to change the channel.

I have an HR21-700

I'm ready to get rid of this pos.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

kimi said:


> With the latest update, I can no longer playback any of my recordings without jerky behavior - it's practically unwatchable. Rebooting several times didnt help. I also have very slow remote response, even by the extremely low standards of directv remote response. It's 5 to 10 seconds to change the channel.
> 
> I have an HR21-700
> 
> I'm ready to get rid of this pos.


I'll share something odd to try. Do a reset (especially if you have not done so already), but do it via the setup menu. I don't know if this is a 3-for-3 coincidence, but resetting via the menu seems to work better than an RBR (I suspect it _shouldn't_, but who knows).

I've had several lockups in the past few days, and even after a RBR, playback was jerky. I was too lazy to get up and push the red reset button, so I did it via the remote, and the DVR played perfectly. Now I must say it does not seem to last, and that's why my HR21 was replaced with an HR22, but I'm still using the 21 as we watch the videos that are still on it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

HR20-700 (0x2f4) has been acting flacky over at least the last week. Sometimes in live or playback, when entering FF or Rev, progress bar would be displayed, but DVR would stay in normal play (even after repeated FF or Rev entries). Other times DVR would just hang for a while before eventually proceeding. It appears that DVR processor is overwhelmed, did menu Reset today in hopes of eliminating the slow response.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

calidelphia said:


> Here's a new one...
> 
> HR21-100
> 
> ...


I'm seeing this as well. Pretty funky, for sure. It doesn't seem to be affecting usability, though.

Brad


----------



## edamon (May 9, 2009)

I plugged in an external drive just to play with - brand new seagate. 

exact same issues occur. playback jitters, pauses for 30-60 second periods every few minutes or won't playback at all, just kicks up the delete yes/no.

doing a hard reset helps for a bit, but the problem creeps back. Like a memory leak of sorts almost. I also ran spinrite on the external (didn't feel like pulling out the internal drive)... zero problems on the drive. Also ran the hr21-700's boot/setup menu hard drive tests. Both the internal and external pass all of them. 

anyhow, dtv seems to careless. At the very least, they could offer an update that would allow you to mirror your internal drive on to an external (whilst still only allowing you to use one drive for copyright protection). There's stuff on there I've saved, you can't get again. 

Might be time to switch back to Tivo. Fast menus, UI that doesn't look and feel like it was made by a 1st year software developer, etc.


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

I am still having intermittent problems with lock ups during playback of recorded shows. Screen Locks - Only exit works which goes back to a live channel, with a message of delete program yes or no. I always say no and then it shows the live channel.

If I then try to go back and play the recorded program I was watching I don't have a resume option or start over - I have to select play. At that point it flashes to delete program yes/no...

I have to unplug the unit and let it reboot to get this problem to go away. Calls to DTV are useless - swap BB's, cables, reformat etc...


----------



## BNut (Dec 22, 2008)

Wife and I are about to pull our hair out with our HR22. If we are watching a previously recorded show and use the 30 second skip button, it will randomnly skip to the end of the show. This happens if the entire show was recorded or if the show is still being recorded. At first I thought it might be something with my Harmony universal remote but after reading this thread I'm guessing not.

Second issue which I've had since I got the receiver in Jan this year. We get half second audio stutters and green screen artifacts/pixelations while watching either live or recorded content. Typically these problems will occur about every 5 minutes. I think these problems may have gotten better since one of the firmware updates or else I'm just getting used to them now. :\

I also experience very slow response times while navigating the Play List and when trying to delete a show when I'm done watching it. Its so bad that I sometimes doubt I pressed the down arrow button so I press it again and then end up going past the show I was trying to select.

I miss my TIVO HR10-250 even more the longer I use this HR22.


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

EricJRW said:


> I'll share something odd to try. Do a reset (especially if you have not done so already), but do it via the setup menu. I don't know if this is a 3-for-3 coincidence, but resetting via the menu seems to work better than an RBR (I suspect it _shouldn't_, but who knows).
> 
> I've had several lockups in the past few days, and even after a RBR, playback was jerky. I was too lazy to get up and push the red reset button, so I did it via the remote, and the DVR played perfectly. Now I must say it does not seem to last, and that's why my HR21 was replaced with an HR22, but I'm still using the 21 as we watch the videos that are still on it.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the suggestion. I did this, and it didn't work. I repeated it several times, and nothing seemed to improve until the next day. there is a direct correspondence between this playback problem and the "10 seconds to change channel" thing.

Good news is that Dish now has the one channel I must have, and now, finally, the choice of provider is based solely on performance of the DVR. What a stupid setup we have in america.

What I absolutely really really farking hate is that my DVR was working fine and then I get these updates, over which I have no control, and I have effectively lost the ability to watch programs on my DVR. And for this I pay a monthly fee????


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

I hear you kimi...

I was so happy with my HR21 when I first got it. Now I can't say if it was the updates, or just the passage of time, but the performance of my 21 did degrade over time. In the end I am fairly convinced it was the hard drive failing that was causing most, if not all, of my problems. 

I'm now on my HR22 (as of yesterday), and even though it took 4 phone calls to DirecTV to get everything set up correctly (the first 2 calls were for activation, as the D* computers were acting up, the third to get HD turned on, the 4th to turn the DVR service back on). But now I'm on the 22 and trying to get it reconfigured. If the 22 goes the way of the 21, I too will be looking for alternatives (AT&T U-verse looks good for me). 

We most certainly should not have to pay for such an aggravating experience.


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

So not only do I have the intermittent lock ups I talked about above - My recording of 24 (last weeks) was recorded as an hour, shows an hour in the progress bar, but when min 43 hits the recording goes back to the beginning. This happens if I am in FF or Play...Had to delete the recording and watch the finish online...Is there a fix for this terrible software anytime soon???? 

I am looking at switching out since I am skipping Sunday Ticket this year and the Redzone Channel might end up on Comcast in the future which is all I watch on Sundays anymore - oh I hate the idea of switching back to Comcast...


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Montel said:


> oh I hate the idea of switching back to Comcast...


The grass is always greener . . . over the septic tank.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I was recording In Treatment last night on HBOW at 1:00AM ET. I got home today at 4:30 PM and it's still recording. Had to do a run system test to get it to stop recording. It was the only way to do it minus a RBR. Now my American Gangster recording has an exclamation point beside it in the playlist. Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

hunter65 said:


> I was recording In Treatment last night on HBOW at 1:00AM ET. I got home today at 4:30 PM and it's still recording. Had to do system retest to get it to stop recording. It was the only way to do it minus a RBR. Now my American Gangster recording has an exclamation point beside it in the playlist. Does anyone know what that means?


Per my manual (inside cover of the back page), this "other" icon "Denotes an error condition occurred." No other explanation is given.


----------



## edamon (May 9, 2009)

it keeps getting better....

now the red button reset (or soft reset via the menu) whacks all the newest recordings from that day. Last night, I lost two and half men, rules of engagement, angels and demons: decoded, and a few others. Figured it was a fluke... 

Tonight, I went to playback Deadliest Warrior. It went straight to "delete program yes/no" - so I did a reboot. 

Again, everything that got recorded today (Deadliest Warrior gone as well, and I wanted to watch this episode) was gone. The recordings that are still on there, playback ok (for a while, then you have to reboot again). 

So be careful with the constant reboots. It does fix the ability to fix the recording playback issue for a bit... but after time, now seems to wipe out all the new recordings. They might be there, but the index gets screwed. Who knows. This software is just junk.

At this point, I really don't know what to do. I'd switch to Timewarner, but don't want to re-learn what channel everything is on. However, on the other hand, I've got an HD-DVR that just doesn't work - and no help from DTV. Plus, it seems all the DVR's have issue now, so what good is a replacement. 

They need to release a software upgrade. Or at the least, buy back my HR21-700 that I own out right (I'm in a MDU, so the equipment sold and none of that leased box nonsense). I didn't ask for the update, didn't need it (dvr was working perfectly) and it broke the equipment that I own. 

Check Tivo.com last night. Looks like they only support cable now and not SAT. 
-d

edit: called DTV -- they claim new software update to arrive on June 12th. I'd say they'll be handing out quite a few credits for this mishap.


----------



## Beerhouse (May 20, 2009)

I have an HR21-200 that has been working great since last September. I received the 0x02F5 update on 4/24 and noticed a few weeks ago the picture breakups and audio stuttering/briiip on HD channels, mostly on my locals. SD channels and audio are fine. Tried the various reboot methods but nothing has corrected it. Very frustrating.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

In one word, sloooooooooooooooooooow to describe everything from selecting a channel, bringing up the List or Guide, scrolling the guides and fast forward or reverse. 

When I attempt to enter a channel number, I get one or two of a three digit number entered when it attempts to jump to the number without giving me a chance to finish entering the three digits. 

I have an HR21-100 with 0x2f6. I have tried resetting from Menu and Red Button to no avail. This last update needs to be fixed! I want my HR10-250 back!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

EricJRW said:


> Per my manual (inside cover of the back page), this "other" icon "Denotes an error condition occurred." No other explanation is given.


thank you.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

On my HR21-200, I had that dreaded blank recording of a Cubs game on Tuesday. I clicked "play" and immediately got the "keep or delete" message. I was very upset over that. I haven't had one of those in a while. Overall speed of the unit seems to be slowing down again. It was fast when I first got the update but over time it is returning to its sluggish ways.


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

So when are we going to get an update or a rollback to fix this farking POS. I am going to call this weekend adn ask for a month free on my dvr rental until this garbage gets fixed - this lack of performance of the simple farking task of playing audio and video is unbelievable. There should be smooth playback and no brrpps. WTF???


----------



## edamon (May 9, 2009)

kimi said:


> So when are we going to get an update or a rollback to fix this farking POS. I am going to call this weekend adn ask for a month free on my dvr rental until this garbage gets fixed - this lack of performance of the simple farking task of playing audio and video is unbelievable. There should be smooth playback and no brrpps. WTF???


Yep. I'm pretty much done. It's not just recording playback issues, now it's jerky live TV, the remote/dvr go unresponsive (less the power button). I've pretty much had it with DTV at this point. They claim an update is coming on june 14th... month and half to fix what they broke, when they could have simply re-sent out the last update in the short term.

DTV's behavior with this issue is making the cable co's look great. That used to be one of the main reasons to stay with DTV, remove that and now it's just two bills instead of one...

-d


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

allenn said:


> In one word, sloooooooooooooooooooow to describe everything from selecting a channel, bringing up the List or Guide, scrolling the guides and fast forward or reverse.


AMEN. This is the first time I've ever complained about my HR21 -- but jeez, 20 seconds to bring up the guide? With no indication that anything is happening?

This is absurd. Got 0x02f5 on 05/02. Joy has been limited since then.


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

HR20-700
Screensaver turns on in the middle of watching Live TV. This happened to me twice yesterday. First time I have encounter this one.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

My HR21-200 froze while using Game Lounge. I did a RBR and after coming back, the clock and guide was two hours behind. I did another RBR and the clock returned to normal time.


----------



## chlaw (Jun 2, 2009)

I am new to the forums but have periodically reviewed the forums for information. I had noticed others with the DVR recording issue where you record a show but when you go to play it you immediately get the message asking whether you want to delete it or not. I have been getting this message on most every recording since late February or early March. I have called Directv and they asked several questions but said they were still collecting information and didn't have a solution. They did say they would give me a $5/ month credit for 3 months. I haven't found any recent updates on the forums but may not be looking in the right place. Does anyone know if the root cause has been determined or if there is a fix available? I have an HR21-100. I have a second HR21 in my basement that when I have tried to record a few times there it has worked. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

chlaw said:


> I am new to the forums but have periodically reviewed the forums for information. I had noticed others with the DVR recording issue where you record a show but when you go to play it you immediately get the message asking whether you want to delete it or not. I have been getting this message on most every recording since late February or early March. I have called Directv and they asked several questions but said they were still collecting information and didn't have a solution. They did say they would give me a $5/ month credit for 3 months. I haven't found any recent updates on the forums but may not be looking in the right place. Does anyone know if the root cause has been determined or if there is a fix available? I have an HR21-100. I have a second HR21 in my basement that when I have tried to record a few times there it has worked. Any help would be appreciated.


If you are using an eSata make sure that it hasn't become disconnected either due to power loss or the eSata cable. I had my eSata cable get dislodged and all of the recordings did that. I didn't figure it out until I did a RBR and my playlist showed old shows from the internal drive.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

First time problem on my HR21-700 ... had a number of programs recorded from Speed HD that all are unusable due to no audio. Other channels recorded fine. Last program that I recorded Ok on that channel was Wind Tunnel on Sun nite. Repeats and subsequent recording were all silent. Did a reset, but didn't correct anything.

Anyone else have that type problem? Speed used to be a bit buggy on viewing live, but it has bee a good while since I've had issues.


----------



## chlaw (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, that does seem like that would cause an issue but I am just using the internal drive with no external drive set up. I did find tonight that an in process recording was on tuner 1 and it had a 771 Searching for Satellite error. I did a reset (red button) and it connected up. The 771 had been a periodic issue during this problem but I hadn't seen it in a couple of weeks. I immediately checked my other HR21 and it was fine. I did a signal check on both tuners and all transponders were in the 94 - 100 range with the exception of 18, 20 and 28 which were 0 (this was on 101 degree sat).


----------



## edamon (May 9, 2009)

The HR-21 700 has now become completely useless. Not only does it go straight to "delete this program" when trying to view recorded material, it no longer records anything, lol. 

This whole experience has rather soured my opinion of DTV and their handling of the issue. 

The same problems have been occuring on my parents HR-21 700 - so I now get to hear from them about it.. and my convincing them that DTV was the way to go, back when I throught they were a decent provider. 

At the very least, they should have sent out the prior software version whilst they fixed everything this last one broke. The DVR has been useless since 4/28 @ 7:04am.. when 0x2f5 arrived. 

-d


----------

